# Diary of another Print Cut Newbie VersaCamm VP 300i Roland GX-24 Heat Press



## TheDecalWorld

Hello Everyone, 

So I finally took the plunge and purchased the Roland VersaCamm VP 300i. The Beast arrived yesterday!! Now the hardest part! Have a money making machine sitting in the office and can't touch it until Imprintables Warehouse flies down a rep for set up and training. (Imprintables is a great company to work with! I would recommend to everyone for materials and equipment) Has anyone gone through the training that has some good questions to ask during the training? Anything those first few weeks of using the machine you wish you knew how to do or had asked the roland rep when they were there?

I am currently working with Adobe Illustrator CS3 Master Collection, Roland GX-24 Plotter, Mighty Press Heat Press, and 3 MH 365 12" plotters. Figured it was finally time to make the more to the print/cut. I plan on doing everything the VersaCamm has to offer. Sporting Team Uniforms (Love the rebound capabilities of the full color logo's for stretch material) Apparel, Magnets, Car Decals, Golf Cart Wraps (Because it is only the 30") Business signs, Business Advertising and School fundraisers. 

Once I get everything set up and running I will update weekly with my experience and learning curve for the VersaCamm. Trying to follow in Scuba Steve's footsteps with an updated VersaCamm Newbie Diary from a few years back. (Thanks Steve that was Great) 

*ISS Show in Orlando, FL*- Anyone headed to the Orlando show Feb. 18th-21st? I will be there to share and tips and tricks for what I do now. Also, looking for many tips and trick for the VersaCamm. 

Here is a few videos of our products we produce now and the full production process for any newbies looking in to the business. In then videos we are using Illustrator CS3 w/ cutstudio roland plug-in, GX 24 Plotter, Spectra Eco Film (Imprintables Warehouse) Avery Inter Cal Plus Vinyl, and a Mighty Press Heat Press. 

1-
Business Advertising Shirt Production Video
2-
Football Sweatshirt Production Video
3-
Custom Nylon Draw String Bag Video
4-
2 Color Vinyl Car Decal Video
5-
2 Color Baseball Helmet Decal Video

Reply with any question and I hope to help out many newbie's and get advise from all the vet's on the VersaCamm Print/Cut tricks. 

Have a great Day!

Matt
The Decal World
Welcome to The Decal World! Custom Vinyl decals and apparel!


----------



## tdprout

Lucky you.... Good Luck!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I am pumped! Can't wait to get this bad boy working for me. The options are unlimited with this machine.


----------



## tdprout

How much does it weight?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

It has it listed at 325lbs on the packaging slip from estes. I can't image the size of the 540 after seeing this box.


----------



## tdprout

wow....hopefully...I'll get one at least by the end of this year... I've been looking at the SP 300i...


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Heard that was a great machine as well. I was looking at both and the only difference was the print speed. 2 heads vs 4 heads. So the VP is almost twice as fast. (Do alot of large order funsdraisers and figured the speed would pay for itself in no time) My goal is to add on the VP 540i by next year and want to get the VP i series in the 300 just incase I want to sell the 300i used it would have a much better value. Hoping I can keep both though.


----------



## Screenanator

We got ours from Josh at Imprintables....and John came up from So-Cal to train us on our VP-540...that was almost 2 years ago.....and that machine hasn't stopped since....it does banners...decals...vehicle wraps...window perf for advertising...etc. But...the custom T's is where we make the $$$$..we make "platinum" edition shirts by just swapping out opaque for metallic...then charge TRIPLE!!!...metallics....puff.....pictures....stadium chair backs...bottle and can cozzies...you name it we can press a logo on it....great machine !!!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Screenanator said:


> But...the custom T's is where we make the $$$$..we make "platinum" edition shirts by just swapping out opaque for metallic...then charge TRIPLE!!!...metallics..


Yep, We got ours from Zach from imprintables. That all sounds awesome. Is the Metallic printable material or are you just cutting it? We are looking for anything and everything this machine has to offer. We have been using the Spectra Glitz lately and the Cheer and Dance teams LOVE IT! We charge an additional $3.50 per side per Glitz color on the shirts and sweatshirts. 

Thanks for the info. I plan on updating my learning curve and all the product images throughout the process. Sitting here looking at the machine in the box right now and it takes everything I have to not dig in and get this thing up and running. 

Can you PM images of the difference between your Opaque design and Platinum design with the VersaCamm? 

How does the Opaque material hold up on the stadium seats, cozies, etc? How are you pressing those? 

Thanks Matt


----------



## Mikiafu

WOW! I've been looking into buying the VersaCamm VP 300 for a while now but still did a bit of research...so far, all the reviews I've seen on the web are capital P for POSITIVE! So I can't wait to purchase one.

Unfortunately, there's a huge predicament for me. I'm from Samoa (tiny South Pacific island nation I don't expect everyone to know about it or where in the world it is). Anyhow, I've been in contact with some Roland reps (Nth America, Australia, even their agent in New Zealand). They claim they have "sales territories" and since I'm from the South Pacific, I cannot purchase one from the States 

I'll be attending the ISS Long Beach tradeshow next week and was hoping to buy it then but can't.

Can anyone help me??


----------



## Screenanator

Mikiafu said:


> WOW! I've been looking into buying the VersaCamm VP 300 for a while now but still did a bit of research...so far, all the reviews I've seen on the web are capital P for POSITIVE! So I can't wait to purchase one.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's a huge predicament for me. I'm from Samoa (tiny South Pacific island nation I don't expect everyone to know about it or where in the world it is). Anyhow, I've been in contact with some Roland reps (Nth America, Australia, even their agent in New Zealand). They claim they have "sales territories" and since I'm from the South Pacific, I cannot purchase one from the States
> 
> I'll be attending the ISS Long Beach tradeshow next week and was hoping to buy it then but can't.
> 
> Can anyone help me??


MAYBE...you could work with someone in Hawaii.....then "buy" it from them....get my drift?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Man, Good luck with that. Wish I could help. I researched this purchase for about 6 months and finally pulled the trigger. The only doubt I have is getting the 300 vs the 540. I am just trying to expand and want to pay for everything up front. So I just wait until I make enough and then purchase the machine it Want. Started the business 1.5 years ago with a 12" US Cutter MH 365 for $215.00 on Ebay. Have now built it up to 4 MH 365's that I use for events and onsite production of car decals, 2 Roland GX 24's, 1 Might Press 17"x20", and now the Versa Camm VP 300i. Next is and upgraded Heat Press, and a Royal Sovereign Laminator. 

Good luck with your purchase. 

Matt


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Just book my appointment with Phil from imprintables for Tuesday the 19th! Can't wait to dive into this machine head first! So many options don't even know where to start?


----------



## Screenanator

TheDecalWorld said:


> Just book my appointment with Phil from imprintables for Tuesday the 19th! Can't wait to dive into this machine head first! So many options don't even know where to start?


How about full color banners to start????


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Screenanator said:


> How about full color banners to start????


I like it Ronnie! Is that a 540i you got there? What's a banner that size cost you? (Banner and Ink wise) How long that take to print on the VP? Man I can't wait to get this thing going!!!! Are the banners pretty easy to print and they feed through with no issues?


----------



## Mikiafu

Screenanator said:


> MAYBE...you could work with someone in Hawaii.....then "buy" it from them....get my drift?


GREAT IDEA! Hmmmm...I never thought of that. Thanks for the advice. Will try and find someone in Hawaii then.

Any fellow-TSF member from Hawaii out there looking to sell their VersaCamm?? (or perhaps Tahiti, Fiji, Cook Islands, Tonga???). I'm soooooo desperate hehehee


----------



## Screenanator

TheDecalWorld said:


> I like it Ronnie! Is that a 540i you got there? What's a banner that size cost you? (Banner and Ink wise) How long that take to print on the VP? Man I can't wait to get this thing going!!!! Are the banners pretty easy to print and they feed through with no issues?


 Yes...it's a VP-540... banner costs around .50 a sq ft. I sell it for 8.00 a sq ft clear coated and grometed....a 3x8 banners takes around 30minutes....Banners are super simple...load it like paper...flip the lever to lift the head so you dont get a head strike....and wham...your off and running.


----------



## stefanssoccer

TheDecalWorld said:


> Sitting here looking at the machine in the box right now and it takes everything I have to not dig in and get this thing up and running.
> 
> Thanks Matt


Tell me about it. I received our sp300i on 12/30 and my install date couldn't be set up until 1/26. It's absolutely killing me and I still have a week to go. 

Good luck with your install today. Pass along any good info you have for those of us in your same position.


----------



## Rhinestones fun

I think the 540 is a little bit more fancier than the 300. I believe you can adjust the print head height with the 540 but are not able to do so with the 300. 

I love the Roland versacamm printers. They are simply awesome. I am jealous you got the VP 300i, mine is just the SP 300i. I associate the SP with "Slow Printer version" although it probably doesn't stand for that.

I have a question for your tech rep coming to install your printer. I've tried importing profiles from a versacamm 300 to my versacamm 300i, but for some reason I am not able to do it. I go to media manager/explorer and import the 300 profile (not an .icc file) but I get an error message saying that I can't import the profile because my versacamm software is set as versacamm 300i. I have a hunch that it is because my printer is a 300i and not a 300. 

I find this extremely frustrating as the 300i or 540i printers have only been out for a short time. My media supplier (and I don't want to use another media supplie) will only supply the 300 profiles and not the 300i. Is there any way around it. I mean from 300 to 300i shouldn't be that big of a change so why can't 300i printer accept 300 profiles?


----------



## Screenanator

Rhinestones fun said:


> I think the 540 is a little bit more fancier than the 300. I believe you can adjust the print head height with the 540 but are not able to do so with the 300.
> 
> I love the Roland versacamm printers. They are simply awesome. I am jealous you got the VP 300i, mine is just the SP 300i. I associate the SP with "Slow Printer version" although it probably doesn't stand for that.
> 
> I have a question for your tech rep coming to install your printer. I've tried importing profiles from a versacamm 300 to my versacamm 300i, but for some reason I am not able to do it. I go to media manager/explorer and import the 300 profile (not an .icc file) but I get an error message saying that I can't import the profile because my versacamm software is set as versacamm 300i. I have a hunch that it is because my printer is a 300i and not a 300.
> 
> I find this extremely frustrating as the 300i or 540i printers have only been out for a short time. My media supplier (and I don't want to use another media supplie) will only supply the 300 profiles and not the 300i. Is there any way around it. I mean from 300 to 300i shouldn't be that big of a change so why can't 300i printer accept 300 profiles?


the i is for itelli-pass technology. You can update a 300 to 300i just by downloading the new firmware from Roland.


----------



## ayukish

Rhinestones fun said:


> I have a question for your tech rep coming to install your printer. I've tried importing profiles from a versacamm 300 to my versacamm 300i, but for some reason I am not able to do it. I go to media manager/explorer and import the 300 profile (not an .icc file) but I get an error message saying that I can't import the profile because my versacamm software is set as versacamm 300i. I have a hunch that it is because my printer is a 300i and not a 300.
> 
> I find this extremely frustrating as the 300i or 540i printers have only been out for a short time. My media supplier (and I don't want to use another media supplie) will only supply the 300 profiles and not the 300i. Is there any way around it. I mean from 300 to 300i shouldn't be that big of a change so why can't 300i printer accept 300 profiles?


The "i" series does require a completely new set of profiles because of the new printing technology. All of the Roland materials were profiled and can be downloaded with an update. If you're using a non-Roland material, it's up to the supplier or manufacturer to get the profiles done. Imprintables has the VersaWorks profiles for all our Solutions products, Quick Print, etc complete and on the site for download.


----------



## ZachEllsworth

stefanssoccer said:


> Tell me about it. I received our sp300i on 12/30 and my install date couldn't be set up until 1/26. It's absolutely killing me and I still have a week to go.
> 
> Good luck with your install today. Pass along any good info you have for those of us in your same position.




Matt - how is the installation and training going?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Zach, Install and training is done. Just finished my first job that I had for Baseball Helmet decals. This is a job for 35 helmets that I would have normally had to Cut on the GX-24 35 times in white and 35 times in grey for each design. That is 140 small weed jobs. Then to layer each decal with the 2 color vinyls. I just print, cut, weed, and masked the entire job in 44 minutes. This job would have taken atleast 2 - 2 1/2 hours normally! Printer has already almost paid for itself! LOL (Soon Though) 

I don't think I will be able to sleep tonight. Christmas in January! I will be calling to order some supplies soon!


----------



## ayukish

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Zach, Install and training is done. Just finished my first job that I had for Baseball Helmet decals. This is a job for 35 helmets that I would have normally had to Cut on the GX-24 35 times in white and 35 times in grey for each design. That is 140 small weed jobs. Then to layer each decal with the 2 color vinyls. I just print, cut, weed, and masked the entire job in 44 minutes. This job would have taken atleast 2 - 2 1/2 hours normally! Printer has already almost paid for itself! LOL (Soon Though)
> 
> I don't think I will be able to sleep tonight. Christmas in January! I will be calling to order some supplies soon!


Matt,

This is a perfect example of how the Versacamm can make you money just by saving you time!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## stefanssoccer

So what are the first impressions after a couple of days with the machine? Anything you didn't think to ask?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Everything is going great so far. Have been so crazy with other orders that I haven't even had a chance to do a whole lot with it yet. I plan on posting some images soon of first couple jobs. Looks like it time to hire a few employees. I have been holding out as long as I could but the time is near. Once I get this Versa going the orders will be flowing in!! Little League Baseball season is here!! Crazy time of the year! I will keep posting.

I am have a small issue the the contour cut line and Illustrator CS3 if anyone is a CS3 pro with a versaworks. Please let me know and I will explain the issue or PM me.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Forum, I have been having that hardest time with the Solutions Opaque and the Quick Print? For print cut jobs with the VersaCamm. I have ruined about 4 sweatshirts and alot of Quick Print Paper and Ink. 

With the Opaque I am applying it on a 50 Cotton 50 poly hooded sweatshirt. I follow the direction to a T and everytime I try to peal hot the opaque starts to come up with the Opaque mask? Then it stretches it out and looks like crap so the garment is ruined. 

With the Quick Print the issue is when I try to transfer to the mask. If the design has thicker letters it doesn't come off clean and wrinkles up? 

I just ordered $500 worth of these 2 items and am hoping it is not always like this. I am paying my customers to buy shirts from me right now because so many are being ruined. 

Please let me know if this is normal? I won't be able to do this with every shirt made. 

Thanks Matt


----------



## Screenanator

It takes some trial and error to get the hang of masking. Best way to start is by laying the mask down sticky side up...then applying the image and squeege from the back side.Make sure you squeege the entire area. Then pull the backing and mask away at the same angle...it will release without creases. Then press for the correct time maybe add 2 seconds as all presses are a little different. HOT peal doesnt mean swing the press away and rip it off....hot peel means peel it off while the masking layer is still warm so it doesnt adhere to the opaque and remove ink. Try this....press...then let it set for 5-10 seconds....then peel gently at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Screenanator said:


> It takes some trial and error to get the hang of masking. Best way to start is by laying the mask down sticky side up...then applying the image and squeege from the back side.Make sure you squeege the entire area. Then pull the backing and mask away at the same angle...it will release without creases. Then press for the correct time maybe add 2 seconds as all presses are a little different. HOT peal doesnt mean swing the press away and rip it off....hot peel means peel it off while the masking layer is still warm so it doesnt adhere to the opaque and remove ink. Try this....press...then let it set for 5-10 seconds....then peel gently at a 45 degree angle.


I will sure give that a try. I have been spoiled with using just eco-film the past year and that stuff is as easy as it get. Thanks for the response. I will get it perfected soon.


----------



## Cutting_Edge

*As for the peeling after pressing...I have ran an chaulkboard eraser over it before peeling the mask...seems to release a little of the heat before peeling the mask...worked for me, hopefully it will for you.*

*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*


----------



## Cutting_Edge

Screenanator said:


> We got ours from Josh at Imprintables....and John came up from So-Cal to train us on our VP-540...that was almost 2 years ago.....and that machine hasn't stopped since....it does banners...decals...vehicle wraps...window perf for advertising...etc. But...the custom T's is where we make the $$$$..we make "platinum" edition shirts by just swapping out opaque for metallic...then charge TRIPLE!!!...metallics....puff.....pictures....stadium chair backs...bottle and can cozzies...you name it we can press a logo on it....great machine !!!!


*Stadium chair back? How do they hold up and which stadium seats are you using?*

*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*


----------



## Screenanator

Cutting_Edge said:


> *Stadium chair back? How do they hold up and which stadium seats are you using?*
> 
> *Margaret*
> *Cutting Edge*


I use Stadium Chair Co seats....and its VERY durable


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK, Two quick questions if anyone can please help.

1- Does anyone know if there is a way to get the versa works Swatch (Stroke/outline) for a contour cut line to work in photo shop then save it as the EPS and upload to versa works? I am having issues with the files size of the .eps and opening it in illustrator just to place the cut line then getting it to versa works. Would like to just skip the illustrator part of the process? 

2- I am trying to create an easy 2 color design for a shirt in illustrator and just want to have a border/outline of the writing in another color. Example; Black text with a White thin line border. So in illustrator I have to expand the text/object, then I Offset the path out .5 in. The problem comes in when the offsets overlap a little. Then I need to merge the paths. Well once I do that and try to form the cut line stroke it creates 2 cut lines. One on the outside of the border and one on the inside of the border? anyone know an easy fix to these issue? Please help? 

Thanks


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Does anyone know if you can put the Versaworks cut lines into the design in Photoshop? Please Help. I save it as an EPS in phone shop then I have to bring it to Illustrator and hand trace the pen tool around the design to form the cut line. There has to be an easier way right? 

Please Someone


----------



## ayukish

Hello Matt. Unfortunately you can not put the cut lines on the design in Photoshop.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

So when I have a not to detailed design how do I get the cut line on it in Illustrator? Do I really need to hand trace it with the pen tool everytime?


----------



## ayukish

You can try a live trace in Illustrator. This will give you a vector file. You can then edit the vector to get the outside cut line. 

Unfortunately I'm not as familiar with Illustrator. I'd recommend posting this question in the Graphics & Design Help portion of the forum for the best solution.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ok, Here is a sample of the custom scoreboards I have been talking about with the VP 300i wall decor. I have a partnership with about 30 leagues and schools around the area and everyone is loving these. This is just a sample for my kids room that I just printed on the VP300i with Avery MPI 2611 wall material. I have a 1.5" what boarder around the edge to to help with no curling. I am going to let it sit for 24-48 hours then cut it after the ink outgases. Hoping that will help. The customer can customize everything on the scoreboard with the image in the jumbotron, Stats, Full stating lineup, etc.. Let me know what you think? (The MLB trademark logos do not go on the items I sell, I put the schools logo in that spot. I don't mess with the copyright stuff) I am working on designs for Softball, Hockey, basketball, lacrosse and Football now.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK Scoreboard is installed after waiting over 24 hours to cut and install. We will see how it goes now? Should be able to tell something by the morning. Drywall has the "orange peal" texture on the wall causing the issues. Hoping the ougasing of the inks waiting to cut and the white edge will help with the issues. Images of final product attached.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK, 48 hrs into the Avery 2611 Wall art being installed on the textured Orange Peel dry-wall and still looks perfect. No curling at all on any corners. Think we may have found the fix. Looks like it is time to start selling. 

Process: 
1- Print only
2- Let sit for 24 hrs to outgas
3- Cut
4- Clean wall with damp warm cloth. 
5- Applied a little rubbing alcohol to a cloth a wiped wall. 
6- let wall dry
7- Apply scoreboard with center hinge application. 
8- Admire!

Next I am going to attempt a full bleed with no curling.


----------



## ZachEllsworth

Looks great - now you'll have to quote me pricing for my son


----------



## TheDecalWorld

You know I'll take care of you Zach. We are finishing up the Hockey scoreboard design tonight hopefully. It's pretty sweet. You going to be at the Orlando Show? I am going to the seminar with your brother tomorrow. Let me know if you are interested in a scoreboard and what size. You have my email and I can give you a price. Did you get the the on thing from UPS?


----------



## stefanssoccer

If you can't get the full bleed to work with the 2611 material, I have been using something that would work perfectly for you but it is a bit more expensive. It's called Seramark, its a solvent printable fabric material with a removable adhesive backing. I have been printing and immediately cutting full bleed graphics apply to heavily textured walls with no issues what so ever. I have only been using it for about a week but the sample that I did right away are still holding strong. The best thing about it is that it moves easily with no residue and sticks just as strong every time. The 30" roll runs $200 for 100ft so it is pricey but it's a great product so far. http://www.seramark.net


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We are always willing to try something new. How is the print quality? Are you using a Versacamm? How is the feel of the fabric material? Did they provide you with a decent size sample that you could print on? I just called them and left a message. Thanks


----------



## stefanssoccer

They have a sample roll that's 18" x 10' for $25 but I just went right to the full roll. I have a sample 8.5 x 11 from the distributor that has a nascar cut out, I can send it to you if you would like to see the material. It prints really well and cuts like vinyl. It's very similar feel to photo tex if you have ever seen that material but this cuts and prints much better than photo tex.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

stefanssoccer said:


> They have a sample roll that's 18" x 10' for $25 but I just went right to the full roll. I have a sample 8.5 x 11 from the distributor that has a nascar cut out, I can send it to you if you would like to see the material. It prints really well and cuts like vinyl. It's very similar feel to photo tex if you have ever seen that material but this cuts and prints much better than photo tex.


A Sample would be great. What Mil is the material? I will PM you.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Matt - Great design and job! I have also found that using a bit of heat around the edges when applying the design helps to keep it held down. Keep up the great work!


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Matt - BTW thanks for the flattery on your post title! I hope my old article helped you out when you started looking into the Versacamm.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Matt - Great design and job! I have also found that using a bit of heat around the edges when applying the design helps to keep it held down. Keep up the great work!


Thanks Steve, for heat are you just using a standard hair dyer or a heat gun? Does it just activate the adhesive quicker and stronger? Thanks for the help.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

you can use a standard hair dryer but we use a heat gun with variable heat settings that I got from Lowes. It cost about $70 and works for just about everything vinyl that we do. I think that it seems to make the adhesive set a bit better and stay longer. On a side note, when someone wants to remove or replace a wall graphic that has been up for a while (greater than 2 or 3 months) tell them to use a hair dryer to heat it up prior to removal. It will activate the adhesive that has dried up and allow it to remove cleanly rather than ripping up some of the drywall!

Hope this helps!

~Steven


----------



## TheDecalWorld

scuba_steve2699 said:


> you can use a standard hair dryer but we use a heat gun with variable heat settings that I got from Lowes. It cost about $70 and works for just about everything vinyl that we do. I think that it seems to make the adhesive set a bit better and stay longer. On a side note, when someone wants to remove or replace a wall graphic that has been up for a while (greater than 2 or 3 months) tell them to use a hair dryer to heat it up prior to removal. It will activate the adhesive that has dried up and allow it to remove cleanly rather than ripping up some of the drywall!
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ~Steven


Lol that's a good tip to know. Thanks for the help Steve! You the Man. Sitting in a class at the ISS show right now with digital art solutions.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Are you coming to Atlantic City? I will be there teaching a class on the versacamm.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Are you coming to Atlantic City? I will be there teaching a class on the versacamm.


Man I wish! There is nothing here on the versacamm or adobe illustrator? I really want to get in on a class for the versa. You need to come down to fla and teach that class.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

I also have a class every other month in my shop up here in Clifton Park NY. Since you are an Imprintables customer, it is free to attend, you just have to get up here. They are even paying for the hotel room. Next class is the 26th and 27th of March. Interested?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

scuba_steve2699 said:


> I also have a class every other month in my shop up here in Clifton Park NY. Since you are an Imprintables customer, it is free to attend, you just have to get up here. They are even paying for the hotel room. Next class is the 26th and 27th of March. Interested?


Hey Steve, you know what I now remember phil telling me about that. I want to get up there. I will have to check the schedule. Is it 2 day training? What are the times? What other dates do you have to check on as well? 

Thanks


----------



## martinwoods

I talked to a guy at Nazdar yesterday and he said they sell a material that you can print full bleed and no white border and he says it is great. We'll see. 
has anyone used anything from there????

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Matt,
I have all of the class dates and sign up on the www.myversacamm.com forum. There are dates every other month through September of this year so far. Email me at [email protected] and I can send you the class details. It is a 2 day course and I can send you the itinerary for the course.

Thanks,

~Steven


----------



## TheDecalWorld

stefanssoccer said:


> If you can't get the full bleed to work with the 2611 material, I have been using something that would work perfectly for you but it is a bit more expensive. It's called Seramark, its a solvent printable fabric material with a removable adhesive backing. I have been printing and immediately cutting full bleed graphics apply to heavily textured walls with no issues what so ever. I have only been using it for about a week but the sample that I did right away are still holding strong. The best thing about it is that it moves easily with no residue and sticks just as strong every time. The 30" roll runs $200 for 100ft so it is pricey but it's a great product so far. http://www.seramark.net


Got the samples last night. Was out of town. The sample is sweet!! I threw it on the textured wall without even cleaning it and it was perfect. Is it that good when you print on it too? I am going to try and print on the small samples today. Hard with the area needed on the versa though. It will be pretty small. I will let you know how it goes. Thinking the 30"x50yd roll will be ordered soon.


----------



## GatorTots

Here's a photo of the Seramark sample I just printed on with my VC. So far, it has been great to work with!

Curious what profile others have used in Versaworks...I just tried a generic vinyl profile.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Receive my roll of the Seramark wall material yesterday. What profile is everyone using on the Versacamm's? 

Thanks Matt


----------



## GatorTots

I first tried the generic vinyl profile but the colors were a bit muted. One of the banner profiles did much better, but I have not experimented further.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Matt,
I am in the middle of testing with several diffrent profiles but the best so far has been MCVP.

Hope this helps,

~Steven


----------



## stefanssoccer

TheDecalWorld said:


> Receive my roll of the Seramark wall material yesterday. What profile is everyone using on the Versacamm's?
> 
> Thanks Matt


I have been using matte calendared


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Everyone, So the t-shirt sales on-site have been going great. Have a partnership with over 20 leagues now and killing it. Making custom car decals and T-shirts on-site. Well I have a new idea and I know everyone would love it! I am trying to find a company to buy the microfiber Wristbands from. Looking for something similar to this under armour style. (UNDER ARMOUR WRISTBAND) I need the Polyester Microfiber to be able to apply the heat transfer film onto it for custom names and numbers. I don't think it will hold up good the on thick fuzzy wristbands. 

Thanks for any help

Matt


----------



## timkaz227

Thanks for your Dialogue on the Versa camm. After 9+ months, any regrets w/ the machine? wish you had bought a larger model? etc... Any input would be much appreciated. I'm looking at the SP-300i or 540i.

Thanks


----------



## spiderx1

80% of my work is done on the Sp300V. For larger requirements I have a good relationship with another company here that handles the larger banners that I cannot. If you have the $$$ go for the 540. If not do what I do.


----------



## spiderx1

a little late but for anyone needing colors to pop more try changing the color managment under setting to MaxImpact in versaworks.


----------



## stefanssoccer

timkaz227 said:


> Thanks for your Dialogue on the Versa camm. After 9+ months, any regrets w/ the machine? wish you had bought a larger model? etc... Any input would be much appreciated. I'm looking at the SP-300i or 540i.
> 
> Thanks


I have had a Versacamm SP-300i for about 10 months now. It has been great so far. In fact we are looking into getting a second machine at the end of the year.

If your looking into a new Versacamm there are a few thing i would consider. Size is greatly dependant on your intentions with the machine. We do 95% apparel with the machine so 30" is perfect for us. If you plan on doing large format signs or vehicle wraps then the 54" is a must. I almost always have to put a seem in large graphics where the 54" would have worked well in 1 piece. The other consideration is color. If its in your budget, I would look into the VS Series. VS-300 exclusive from Impritables Warehouse runs about $17,000 and the 54" you could get at your local dealer for around $22,000. The VS has an 8 color configuration adding Light Cyan and Light Magenta for a much wider color range and also adds metallic silver and white inks. On our SP-300 we have had a very hard time many orange shades, they all come out either very red or very Burnt Orange. Greens can also be a bit difficult. 

We have been using ours so much for apparel that jobs often get back logged waiting to be cut. We are going to keep our SP and add a VS300. I would strongly consider the VS series if you can make it work. Once you get going on the four color machine and seen the profits you can achieve you will be kicking yourself for not taking the next step up.


----------



## bigluelok

awesome thread i will read this in the am im to tired right now


----------



## scuba_steve2699

anyone looking for information or samples from the VS300 can PM me and I will be happy to get samples out.


----------



## timkaz227

bigluelok said:


> awesome thread i will read this in the am im to tired right now


I don't see how light cyan & light magenta would help w/ the greens & orange. I would think you would need Hexachrome which has a green ink & orange ink? Does the Lc & Lm really help that much?


----------



## KaiOla

I know this is a old post - but I was wondering what size the scoreboard turns out to be and also what $ price are you selling these for? We just got our Versacamm and would love to offer something like this to our customers. Thank you so much for your time.


----------

